# ICQ - wann war mein Kontakt letzte mal online?



## son gohan (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
weis jemand ob und wie man mal herausbekommen kann wan ein ICQ Kontakt das letzte mal online war bzw. deine Nachricht an ihn überhaupt gelesen hat?


----------



## zerix (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß, ist sowas nicht möglich.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## son gohan (7. Juli 2008)

Na was das wohl für Gründe haben wird, ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht sowas wie eine ständige Überwachung des online Icons meines ICQ Kontaktes programmieren sollte weil jedes Mitglied hat ja auch eine ICQ Userseite und dort wird immer ein Bild angezeigt wenn jemand live ist oder offline das zugehörige Bild dann halt, nun könnte man die Website ständig in Minutentakt abfragen mit PHP oder so und dieses Bildchen überprüfen dann wüsste man o und wann der letzte Kontakt online war, das ganze wäre zwar ziemlich aufwendig aber die haben doch bestimmt irgend ein Grund die Leute von ICQ warum die das nicht anbieten solche Informationen.


----------

